

Analytics from HN vs Techcrunch - adrianpike
http://adrianpike.tumblr.com/post/19082430470/analytics-from-hacker-news-techcrunch

======
therealarmen
So, who's the one still on IE?

~~~
Garbage
Might be a poor soul who has to visit HN from corporate computer behind
corporate firewall. :)

------
DanielRibeiro
Wonder if retention differs.

~~~
adrianpike
I'm also super curious about that - I'll try and bundle that up & share in a
few weeks/months when we actually have trustable numbers.

------
polyfractal
Why is this important or interesting? I know weekends are slow for HN...but
really?

~~~
adrianpike
The reason I personally found it interesting & put it together was that it
actually broke my assumptions about HN vs TC.

All the times I've had articles on TC in the past, there have been tons of
window shoppers, and very few people even dove past the landing page, let
alone signed up. Compared to my own behavior on HN, I was initially expecting
far more signups and usage off of HN as compared to TechCrunch.

One other thing that I'm noticing is that the HN traffic's dropped hard
already, but the TC traffic is still going strong (~1500 this morning alone).

